# TTOC news



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will shortly have a secure on-line TTOC application form. At this point we will need all those interested in joining the TTOC to apply. Payments will be by on-line or cheque. Submission of you postal address and name, etc will also be available on-line.

At this point the majority of members will join from this forum. We need to reach TT owners who haven't got forum access or don't want forum access.

* Please pass the word around and see if you can generate interest from friends and colleagues in joining the TTOC. *

The creation of our magazine looks very favourable and as a consequence of very minimal price differences and the need to promote our club, we will be printing 1000 copies of the first mag. We are hoping to send each member 2 copies of the very first issue, so that you can give it away to the needy ;D The regional reps & committee members, will also be receiving multiple copies, to leave at dealerships (along with membership contact details). We are also looking at minimal external promotion of our club through the publishers contacts.

Hopefully these actions will help to increase membership of the TTOC and promote this forum as a major TT communication tool and meeting place.

Minutes of the EGM will be out as soon as PaulB is able.

The first committee meeting is currently planned for a couple of weeks time. We hope at this meeting to finalise most of the outstanding actions. We may need at this FIRST meeting, "advisors", who can ensure that the future direction of our club is pointed correctly. We may also NEED "experts" in various fields, such as web design, data protection, etc to ensure that we progress as rapidly as possible towards a fully functioning club. I may be asking for volunteers shortly to assist in various areas and attend the FIRST committee meeting. It would be nice to be in a position where I had a short list of people rather than having to "volunteer" owners ;D ;D

Thanks

Mark


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Mark,

If there is plenty of notice of where and when I should be able to make a comittee meeting...

If only to offer verbal support and views....

Dont want to make committments that I cannot keep but if you have any specific issues you want addressing before the event I'll do my bit

Jason


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> * Please pass the word around and see if you can generate interest from friends and colleagues in joining the TTOC. Â *


Mark,

Is there any chance that a small flyer could be produced that has the basic details of the TTOC and the TT Forum? I've often been in my local garage when another TT has arrived and I would have liked to hand out something that promoted the TTOC.

I think it would need to look professional to give the right image. I have thought about doing something myself, but my printer wouldn't give the right level of quality :-/

Just a thought.

Moley


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

We could also put these flyers under the wipers of any TT's we see in car parks etc.
A good idea!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The concept of flyers was discussed numerous times at the EGM and was broadly agreed as to being a great idea. We wanted to ensure that there was a standard version and Martin (Mag publisher) will generate a standard JPG that initially we can each print off. The problem is cost, but eventually we will print proper flyers with an application form (or at the details) attached.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Moley


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> We may also NEED "experts" in various fields, such as web design, data protection, etc to ensure that we progress as rapidly as possible towards a fully functioning club.


Have you approached Jae for help on this??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No. Everytime I have emailed or IM'd Jae, I have NEVER received a response.

It's a good suggestion, seeing as we want the forum and OC to work together and has mutual benefits. If you can set it up, then that would be cool.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Whats the state of play with the 'old' TTOC?

I renewed my yearly membership the week before Russell announced he wasnt continuing... so do I lose my money?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Whats the state of play with the 'old' TTOC?
> 
> I renewed my yearly membership the week before Russell announced he wasnt continuing... so do I lose my money?


The new TTOC has nothing to do with the old TTOC (unfortunately). No money will transferred and the database of old members will not be released to the new TTOC. Russell will continue to send out newsletters till the last subscription runs out. So to answer your question... no you won't "lose" your money, because you will still get your newsletter from Russell, but if you want to join the new TTOC, then you will have to join again.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was thinking about the 'flyer' the other morning as there are now four other TT's in my estate and I don't think any of them are posters here - though they _could_ theoretically still be members of the existing TTOC.

Anyway, the point was this. As discussed, we're all kind of taking a leap of faith with regard to putting in our money and not knowing what we're going to get out of it. But if we produce flyers advertising the TTOC before we have a mag to send out, then it's not exactly attractive to anyone thinking about joining.

But then if we wait until the magazines are printed, are we just stalling for time and couldn't we do with more money upfront ASAP.

Chicken and egg springs to mind.

Which is a long winded way of saying that the content of the flyer will have be thought through very carefully with regard to the instructions it gives. ie, is it better to direct prospects to this website so they can 'meet' some other members and get a feel for the 'club'? Is it better to have TTOC.co.uk as the reference point with a mock up of the (yet to be published) magazine? Is it better to do something entirely different altogether...

Confused of High Wycombe???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My thoughts on this have mirrored your Kell and that is why EVERYTHING that will be printed will have

www.ttoc.co.uk for on-line joining TTOC info etc
and also
www.rr-forum.co.uk for the forum, content and general chit chat, etc

At the moment we're in that limbo land between wanting to do something / having the mandate to do something and on the other side actually doing. Cash upfront will OBVIOUSLY we the holding point as the TTOC will NOT want to go in the red. So I think the ONLY way forward as outlined at the meeting is to pay membership and then we do the first mag issue.

We need to keep ourselves cost focused (especially early on) and in that frame of mind, we need to calculate the initial break even point on membership.

Initial costs to take into account are Mag (inc distribution), Membership packs (and potentially reordering some more badges, although these could wait.....)

Initial revenue stream.. subscriptions (1 yr, 2 yr or 3 yr), any group buys, magazine advertising and inserts.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> www.rr-forum.co.uk for the forum, content and general chit chat, etc


Hmmm, a new Audi RR Forum - or the "r" is very close to the "t" ;D

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Hmmm, a new Audi RR Forum - or the "r" is very close to the "t" Â ;D
> 
> Moley


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Mark,
> 
> Is there any chance that a small flyer could be produced that has the basic details of the TTOC and the TT Forum? Â I've often been in my local garage when another TT has arrived and I would have liked to hand out something that promoted the TTOC.
> 
> ...


*FLYER:*At the last committee meeting we discussed the prospect of producing a flyer and unfortunately, cost at the moment would be prohibitive to having one printed professionally....

But I have spoken to Jae and once I've finalised a design, Jae will have Cogbox make it look professional and we will host it somewhere (as a .pdf and /or a .jpg) so that members can print it. The only doubt I have about this is that if it's printed on an old or worn printer/cartridge the flyer won't look "professional".......

*Magazine:*We are currently comparing multiple quotes and have asked the various companies to lower prices or suggest cost saving methods. Ideas and any articles themselves should still be posted the the "mag articles thread" or sent direct to the editorial team.

*Membership:*We still need to encourage membership. The more members, the better the initial cashflow, the easier the initial stages becomes. We have moved the ttoc.co.uk domain to a new server and have started the process of getting the on-line subscription up and running....
We will be able to take payment thru "Bank transfer", "Cheque", "PayPal", etc
We are looking at membership packs at the moment, but yet again, initially, cost will be an issue. So, we will probably offer a small pack initially and then send a top up later. Details shortly, but the initial pack will include a numbered membership card.
As per the initial Coventry EGM, we will offer a 1 year or a discounted 2 or 3 year membership. Details to follow. We will also waive the joining fee for a short period.

*Merchandise:*We are currently talking to a supplier who will allow short runs of various TTOC branded goods (Baseball caps, Fleeces and Polo Shirts). All of these are of the highest quality. Prices to be announced shortly


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Just a thought regarding membership, How do we know if we are registered for the new club ?is there a list published somewhere on the member site or is it still to be posted?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nobody is registered for the new club as of yet. Â All any of us have done (AFAIK) is to register our interest.

Other than that, I guess you'll know you're registered when you've paid. Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Kell. 

*Opening SOON at a website near YOU*

"Very shortly" we will be opening the flood gates and getting owners to subscribe....


----------

